# How do you get a smoker air tight?



## cripplecreek (Jul 23, 2010)

My offset has a small gap between the lid and the bottom allowing heat/smoke to escape.  Any thoughts on how to reduce the loss?


----------



## alblancher (Jul 23, 2010)

hello and welcome Cripplecreek from Slidell.  I spent a couple of years in W. Monroe and have good friends from Schreveport.  

A small crack isn't going to make a big difference.  My Oklahoma Joe leaks a bit, but it doesn't affect the cooktime or quality of food.

There have been numerous recent threads on this, take a quick look at wood smokers and see it they are there.  I'll check and try to post a link if I find them for you.

Take a look at the thread  "An Invitation for S. Louisiana Gathering" in the events section.  Hope you can make it.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/67476/sealing-the-doors-and-leaks-on-silver-smoker

Take a look here


----------



## cripplecreek (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the link alblancher.  Very helpfull.  I'm from the Minden/Homer area.  Went to La. Tech with Tim Walcott from Slidell 30 yrs ago and haven't seen him since.  Would love to talk to him if you know him. Great guy.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 23, 2010)

We are probably close to the same age if you went to school 30 odd yrs ago so I am sure I knew him in some way.

Al


----------

